# Moving sailboat from Annapolis to Maine



## stephinmaine (Feb 12, 2012)

We will be sailing/motoring a 40-foot sailboat with a 8-10 draft, deisel engine in April 2012 from Annapolis to Maine. Anticipated crew is captain plus 3. We're looking for objective information about routes, draft/ bridge clearances etc. Considering C&D canal vs going out the Chesapeake under the Bay bridge and hanging a left. If we take the C&D Del river to Cape May then NOT attempt any further inland passages given spar height of 53 feet, but stay off the beach of NJ and make a choice at New york to o up east river, and use Long Island sound vs outside Montauk. Any feedback is greatly appreciated! Any insights on depth of C&D at low tide etc., etc. is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

stephinmaine said:


> Any insights on depth of C&D at low tide etc., etc. is greatly appreciated!


No issues for you as far as depth in the C&D. It's dredged to accommodate the big ships that go through. You'll want to stay in the channel, however, so you need to be especially alert to them.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

I suggest, having made the trip North a large number of times your best deal is to go through the C&D and then offshore to clear Nantucket Shoals and then North along the shore to your port of call in Maine.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

You don't mention if time is a factor, or whether you just want to get there. Is this a new to you boat? If so, the trip down the Bay might be a good shakedown. Just some food for thought.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

I agree with PB, if you are in a rush it makes sense to go outside but that assumes the boat is sorted out and ready for it. I would go through the C and D and Delware Bay and then outside to New York. With a really good forecast and the boat working well you can stay outside, but in general I would be inclined to go into NY harbor and then through Long Island Sound and Cape Cod Canal. A pleasant trip with many worthwhile places to visit on the way.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Having done this trip many times myself, I Would take SV Auspicious advice and head straight up the coast. My only qualm with doing that would be if you have not had enough time to shake your new vessel down. In that case I would do the coastal route and then the inside route through the East River and then the Cape Cod Canal.

Dave


----------



## Gary M (May 9, 2006)

The canal at Cape May has two bridges that I believe have 55 feet of clearance. Went through there a couple of years ago with a boat that had 53 feet to the top of the mast. Can do but pay attention to the tides. 

If it is a new boat to you I would check it over carefully including going up the mast for an inspection. don't ask why I recommend this. 

Have fun.

Gary


----------



## BostonSailor (Sep 14, 2010)

Plenty of water up my way. Take the Cape Cod Canal straight up coast, which can also be faster. Numerous deep anchorages unless you're looking for a straight shot.


----------



## stephinmaine (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks, all we'll have a captain sailing it up, and time is not really a factor. This sould like great advice everyone! Fair winds, calm seas......


----------



## RW Sailor (Dec 14, 2012)

Hello, justed happend to find this thread here and am looking into the same route end of June this year: Heading from Annapolis to Kennebunk Port in Maine...
Is there any input on how long your trips did take (those people who have done it already).
Would probably also go thorugh the Canals rather than sail outside, at least for the trip up, maybe stay outside on the trip back down...
Just trying to figure out a rough time estimate (And yes, I am aware that it makes a difference if you sail all day or anchor at night) I was just wondering what experiences other people made...
Thank you very much already!


----------

